# Hörtest programmieren und implementieren



## LangeLange (11. Apr 2017)

Hallo und Guten Tag, 

ich betreibe die Seite http://hoergeraete-testberichte.de/. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Funktion oder Programmierung, wo User einen kostenlosen Hörtest (ca 3 Minuten) inklusive Auswertung erhalten. Der Test soll über Kopfhörer erfolgen. Alle Bereiche von den hörbaren Frequenzen sollen vorhanden sein. Wer kann hier helfen. 

Es handelt sich hier um eine Wordpress-Seite. Wie kann man die am Besten implementieren ??


----------



## JStein52 (11. Apr 2017)

Keine Ahnung was eine Wordpress-Datei ist. Aber zum generellen Vorgehen würde ich sagen für jeden Testfall eine entsprechende Audio-Datei erstellen die man durch Klick auf einen Play-Button abspielen kann und anschliessend mus man die Frage(n) zu diesem Testfall über ein entsprechendes Formular beantworten.


----------



## RoxyBook (8. Mai 2017)

Mich würde interessieren wie du denn richtigen Ausgangspegel realisiertes......


----------

